# Happy Veterans' Day



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

Happy Veterans Day, to all of the Men and Women who have severed in
the Greatest Armed Forces in the world. May you all enjoy the Freedom
we have all fought to defend.
Oscar


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Happy Veterans Day.
Thank each and everone of you for your service.


----------



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

Amen. As I heard on the radio today "We get to do because of what you do!"


----------



## Beau1954 (Nov 7, 2015)

You are welcome, I had a good day today, free lunch, free dinner, free car wash, free hair cut. We are free to enjoy those things because of those who have fought, and died for those freedoms.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Amen


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you from a Viet Nam Vet (1966-1975)

Claude


----------

